# 4 ne even thinkn' of gettin married



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Things That Will Happen

1. U will sign away all freedom(This is what your mommy was preparing for you your whole life at home!) and will have to answer to your betterhalf...(if u want to maintain a clean jimmony-cricket that is!)
2. Remember ...when u are gf-bf anything that she "dont like" will amplify by 1000% after you say I DO!!
3. Prepare for sexual drouts and the headless wife!
4. As with 2 anything u dont like will be amplified by 1000%.
5. Pepare for a finacial depression!whats yours is hers now!

Things that may help to prevent the above

1. And most important dont get married.
2.If u must jump off this cliff..stand your ground from the start...be honest.....if she dont like it find a nice big stick and chase her out of your life before she makes you absolutely miserable.
3.make sure she is a nympho and wont settle for it less then 3x a day...a swallower is a keeper.
4.make sure to save your money up and blow it on somthing really dumb that only you could like....watch her reaction when she sees it!do this atleast 2x a year and make sure it costs atleast your 2 week salary.
5.just find a f**k buddy keep it at that(they are out there..i had 1 long ago and i retartedly opted for a girlfriend(girlfriend was really hot tho).
6. opposit to what the women say......Let your littlehead do the thinking...if she can put up with the brains of your noodle she will stand no chance against the intelegence of the coconut!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol jesus man, someone had a rough childhood


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

....oook..


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Consider yourselves forewarned! I will say I told you so!

As for the rough childhood...It wasn't easy by no means...if i wanted it iI worked for it...my ma-pa provided me with the essentials Love/Food/and a good whack on the ass if i screwed up!
I got a Teacher for a wifen 2 cats..(maybe 1...1been missing since yesterday) and a pug and 2 goldfish 1beta.....im a sat installer make just 30k a year.I drink seagrams 83 whisky..the odd bud...used to smoke great canadian bud(wife made me quit!) used to smoke cigs untill 1 year ago(wife made me quit!) used to bang any girl i wanted to (wife made me quit!)
used to spend my hard earned cash on anything i wanted to.(wife made me quit!)
used to dissapear into the mountains fishing for weeks at a time(wife made me quit!)
used to party and drink mon-sun if i wanted to (wife made me quit!)
freedom is gone(wife made me quit!)
go ahead do what u want...i really dont care if u dont heed my warnings for they just that...only to help brother man from losing his place amuk the upcomming landslide of really hot sassy biotches that are going to plague us all!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

haha, man i dont know what it is but i like you. your so negative it actually brightens up my day. well hey if it makes you feel any better im not married, i have plenty of sex, i have financial freedom, i do what i want when im free from working (which isnt much) and im probably younger and healthier than you. take it easy bro, say hi to the wife for me


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> haha, man i dont know what it is but i like you. your so negative it actually brightens up my day. well hey if it makes you feel any better im not married, i have plenty of sex, i have financial freedom, i do what i want when im free from working (which isnt much) and im probably younger and healthier than you. take it easy bro, say hi to the wife for me


Amazing look at this guy every one...he can type with his dick...congrats dude good for u!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

LOOK AT ME!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

...........







looks like somone has a little issues here..........*cough,phsyco,cough*

and if u dont get married ull probably go to hell cause getting married is one of the 7 sacrements,its either getting married or being a priest and most ppl wouldget married

and are u just saying this cause u have never talked to a girl without giving her your credit card number?


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

rocker said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!i never though a bible banger would reply to this... hint to u...become a priest and stick to your altar boys! lol.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

buddy y dont u become a priest and rape little boys im sure u have plenty of experience


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHA, that credit card part is pricelss!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

rocker said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 of them is also the single life

cant u get divorced in canada 
and why does every thread in the lounge end up a "u rape little boys" post
he stated his opinion and wanted to warn us

also i just noticed that xneo ur name looks way oo familiar it actually confused me at first


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

rocker said:


> buddy y dont u become a priest and rape little boys im sure u have plenty of experience


you better go to bed little boy...u got church in the morning!oh...and bring some lube!dady's waiting!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> buddy y dont u become a priest and rape little boys im sure u have plenty of experience


you better go to bed little boy...u got church in the morning!oh...and bring some lube!dady's waiting!
[/quote]
dont wrry i will and i hope ill be seeing u in the confession both "cleansing" little boys of thier sins.
O and srry for being so rude i didnt realize i was talking to brian peppers i should of been more nicer.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

wat u savin your mouth for rocker?????lol...reply u wimp!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 of them is also the single life

cant u get divorced in canada 
and why does every thread in the lounge end up a "u rape little boys" post
he stated his opinion and wanted to warn us

also i just noticed that xneo ur name looks way oo familiar it actually confused me at first
[/quote]

dude when has anyone ever stated their opinion and NOT gotten everyone elses? this is what makes posts interesting. if people just posted their topic and people responded with "interesting"...that would be kind of bi curiously gay now wouldnt it. besides i think his point is a little outlandish. the dude is obviously wipped and is just sick of it. its up to us guys to show him some tough love. or at least just bust his balls


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

who the hell is brian peppers ???? and u sure seem to know alot about the clergy and kiddie porn....maybe i should submit because i know to little about such matters father rocker....plz dont touch me anymore!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 of them is also the single life

cant u get divorced in canada 
and why does every thread in the lounge end up a "u rape little boys" post
he stated his opinion and wanted to warn us

also i just noticed that xneo ur name looks way oo familiar it actually confused me at first
[/quote]

dude when has anyone ever stated their opinion and NOT gotten everyone elses? this is what makes posts interesting. if people just posted their topic and people responded with "interesting"...that would be kind of bi curiously gay now wouldnt it. besides i think his point is a little outlandish. the dude is obviously wipped and is just sick of it. its up to us guys to show him some tough love. or at least just bust his balls
[/quote]
beutifully said nat2000, beautifully said.








may i also add that this is piranha-fury not p*ssy-kindness and helpful with butterflys and ladybugs with prancing leprecons.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Well guys...ok i exagerated a tad!lol but alot of my suggestions should be taken seriously.

If she spits...she is still ok in my books!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

im sorry dude just get a f*cking divorce and be free 
dont come on here and bitch about and expect people to love u r somthin


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> Well guys...ok i exagerated a tad!lol but alot of my suggestions should be taken seriously.


TAD ecagerated a TAD bit ur f*cking joking right telling pl they shouldnt get married and that jumping off the cliff analogy is a tad everything u said is not a tad. U know wat ill just be the BIGGER and BETTER man and let this go because im not gonna argue with this bs


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

rocker said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 of them is also the single life

cant u get divorced in canada 
and why does every thread in the lounge end up a "u rape little boys" post
he stated his opinion and wanted to warn us

also i just noticed that xneo ur name looks way oo familiar it actually confused me at first
[/quote]

dude when has anyone ever stated their opinion and NOT gotten everyone elses? this is what makes posts interesting. if people just posted their topic and people responded with "interesting"...that would be kind of bi curiously gay now wouldnt it. besides i think his point is a little outlandish. the dude is obviously wipped and is just sick of it. its up to us guys to show him some tough love. or at least just bust his balls
[/quote]
beutifully said nat2000, beautifully said.








may i also add that this is piranha-fury not p*ssy-kindness and helpful with butterflys and ladybugs with prancing leprecons.
[/quote]

dude when the f*ck did i say dont state ur opinion and to be nice 
wtf


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

nats right....dude is pretty smart..I admit I am whipped when she cut me weed it turned rele ugly!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 of them is also the single life

cant u get divorced in canada 
and why does every thread in the lounge end up a "u rape little boys" post
he stated his opinion and wanted to warn us

also i just noticed that xneo ur name looks way oo familiar it actually confused me at first
[/quote]

dude when has anyone ever stated their opinion and NOT gotten everyone elses? this is what makes posts interesting. if people just posted their topic and people responded with "interesting"...that would be kind of bi curiously gay now wouldnt it. besides i think his point is a little outlandish. the dude is obviously wipped and is just sick of it. its up to us guys to show him some tough love. or at least just bust his balls
[/quote]
beutifully said nat2000, beautifully said.








may i also add that this is piranha-fury not p*ssy-kindness and helpful with butterflys and ladybugs with prancing leprecons.
[/quote]

dude when the f*ck did i say dont state ur opinion and to be nice 
wtf
[/quote]
first of all no one stated that u shouldnt state ur own opinion. Second we only said when had anyone stated thier own opinion. Thirdly i think its time to get some glasses


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

rocker said:


> Well guys...ok i exagerated a tad!lol but alot of my suggestions should be taken seriously.


TAD ecagerated a TAD bit ur f*cking joking right telling pl they shouldnt get married and that jumping off the cliff analogy is a tad everything u said is not a tad. U know wat ill just be the BIGGER and BETTER man and let this go because im not gonna argue with this bs
[/quote]
It's too late for me....I'm I love my wife too much to devorce here she is my partner and i would kill or die for her...thats what i comitted myself to when i said I DO! aLL i AM TRYING TO DO IS LET U FR**KERS KNOW WHAT DIDN'T WORK FOR ME OK?? I am not the answer to all parterships but....all I am saying is this is what SH*T looks like and how to avoid stepping in it. I'm not looking for a councellor or the bible or little altar boys ok !


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> Well guys...ok i exagerated a tad!lol but alot of my suggestions should be taken seriously.


TAD ecagerated a TAD bit ur f*cking joking right telling pl they shouldnt get married and that jumping off the cliff analogy is a tad everything u said is not a tad. U know wat ill just be the BIGGER and BETTER man and let this go because im not gonna argue with this bs
[/quote]
It's too late for me....I'm I love my wife too much to devorce here she is my partner and i would kill or die for her...thats what i comitted myself to when i said I DO! aLL i AM TRYING TO DO IS LET U FR**KERS KNOW WHAT DIDN'T WORK FOR ME OK?? I am not the answer to all parterships but....all I am saying is this is what SH*T looks like and how to avoid stepping in it. I'm not looking for a councellor or the bible or little altar boys ok !
[/quote]
dude first your posting y not to gte married now ur all like i love my wife i would never leave her. And ur a hippocryt. Furthermore ur saying that ur telling us wat didnt work for u but yet u posted "how to avoid the above"
1) dont get married
it might just be me but somehitng fishy smells on p-fury and boy can i tell it aint the fish


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Like rocker stated, you're being a hypocrite by telling people not to get married. If you didnt like the married life and love your wife, you could easily get a divorce. Stop being so g'dam negative and grow up. If your wife made you quit smoking, its because she cared about your health. If she made you quit drinking, its because again, she cared about your health. If thats bad for a wife...then perhaps you shouldn't have gotten married.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

rocker said:


> Well guys...ok i exagerated a tad!lol but alot of my suggestions should be taken seriously.


TAD ecagerated a TAD bit ur f*cking joking right telling pl they shouldnt get married and that jumping off the cliff analogy is a tad everything u said is not a tad. U know wat ill just be the BIGGER and BETTER man and let this go because im not gonna argue with this bs
[/quote]
It's too late for me....I'm I love my wife too much to devorce here she is my partner and i would kill or die for her...thats what i comitted myself to when i said I DO! aLL i AM TRYING TO DO IS LET U FR**KERS KNOW WHAT DIDN'T WORK FOR ME OK?? I am not the answer to all parterships but....all I am saying is this is what SH*T looks like and how to avoid stepping in it. I'm not looking for a councellor or the bible or little altar boys ok !
[/quote]
dude first your posting y not to gte married now ur all like i love my wife i would never leave her. And ur a hippocryt. Furthermore ur saying that ur telling us wat didnt work for u but yet u posted "how to avoid the above"
1) dont get married
ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need know how to make babies dude!

it might just be me but somehitng fishy smells on p-fury and boy can i tell it aint the fish
[/quote]


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Like rocker stated, you're being a hypocrite by telling people not to get married. If you didnt like the married life and love your wife, you could easily get a divorce. Stop being so g'dam negative and grow up. If your wife made you quit smoking, its because she cared about your health. If she made you quit drinking, its because again, she cared about your health. If thats bad for a wife...then perhaps you shouldn't have gotten married.











the worst thing is that he has posted a a link to this thread in that other thread in which the guy is getting married








fix ur marriage and stop ruining others


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Dont tell daddy how make babies dude!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need not know how to make babies dude!


buddy wtf are u talking about ur saying u never said how to fix a marriage mess? How to fix a merriage mess was one of ur subtitles. And it clearly said dont get married.Dude not only are u a hipocryte but u are also blind. I am not married but if i was i would be the best husband in the world. !) how much did u pay her to be with u? 2) did u know she showed up on maury? 3) donating sperm to a sperm bank is not making babies.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

rocker said:


> ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need not know how to make babies dude!


buddy wtf are u talking about ur saying u never said how to fiz a marriage mess? How to fix a merriage mess was one of ur subtitles. Dude not only are u a hipocryte but u are also blind. I am not married but if i was i would be the best husband in the world. !) how much did u pay her to be with u? 2) did u know she showed up on maury? 3) donating sperm to a sperm bank is not making babies.
[/quote]
The best husband in the world would never have all the answers dude....I have no Idea who the hell u are ...but already you show your flaws man...in the eyes of a woman ur fu*ked!lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

xneon said:


> ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need not know how to make babies dude!


I cant believe someone that is married has the mentality as you do. It truely amazes me. If anyone here is clueless, its you. You just said "*I am confused yes!*" So how does that make us clueless. If you married your wife without knowing her, good riddance to you. Perhaps you should go seek advice/counseling if your marriage totally killed the relationship you once had with her.

Not to mention by the way you type your posts it seems kind of hard to believe you're as old as you're making yourself out to be.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

xneon said:


> ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need not know how to make babies dude!


buddy wtf are u talking about ur saying u never said how to fiz a marriage mess? How to fix a merriage mess was one of ur subtitles. Dude not only are u a hipocryte but u are also blind. I am not married but if i was i would be the best husband in the world. !) how much did u pay her to be with u? 2) did u know she showed up on maury? 3) donating sperm to a sperm bank is not making babies.
[/quote]
The best husband in the world would never have all the answers dude....I have no Idea who the hell u are ...but already you show your flaws man...in the eyes of a woman ur fu*ked!lol
[/quote]WAS NOT HOW TO FIX A MARRIGE MESS it was how to avoid a messy marrige call me when u get into preschool!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

xneon said:


> ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need not know how to make babies dude!


buddy wtf are u talking about ur saying u never said how to fiz a marriage mess? How to fix a merriage mess was one of ur subtitles. Dude not only are u a hipocryte but u are also blind. I am not married but if i was i would be the best husband in the world. !) how much did u pay her to be with u? 2) did u know she showed up on maury? 3) donating sperm to a sperm bank is not making babies.
[/quote]
The best husband in the world would never have all the answers dude....I have no Idea who the hell u are ...but already you show your flaws man...in the eyes of a woman ur fu*ked!lol
[/quote]
So if you're so against marriage, why'd you marry?


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Well i am managing to captivate a bunch of idiots in my drunken stupor i guess! lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need not know how to make babies dude!


buddy wtf are u talking about ur saying u never said how to fiz a marriage mess? How to fix a merriage mess was one of ur subtitles. Dude not only are u a hipocryte but u are also blind. I am not married but if i was i would be the best husband in the world. !) how much did u pay her to be with u? 2) did u know she showed up on maury? 3) donating sperm to a sperm bank is not making babies.
[/quote]
The best husband in the world would never have all the answers dude....I have no Idea who the hell u are ...but already you show your flaws man...in the eyes of a woman ur fu*ked!lol
[/quote]
dude im not understanding wat ur saying. I never said i knew all the answers i said i would be the best husband in the world. Knowing everyhting isnt a factor the best husband would have. Plz close this thread before he ruins more marriages because he cant fix his own. And how does ur "wife" with u? If i was her i would leave cause first ure getting dissed by a 14 year old and second i dont think shes would like to see all this "dont get married it suks" bs. So plz f*ck off and fix your life then come back to p-fury.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

thats my point
. after the I do stuff changes. Dont ask me why power struggle i guess.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> ok man ...like u dont get it....u will be pwned by anything with tits.I give up on U !..what u wannt i rele dont give a sh*t! u are atleast clueless....I never once said give up...I was just trying to say how to avoid a mess not how to fix one.once you are in one like I am(married)i have no idea what to do...If you are in my boat then say so...dont talk the talk, unless u walk the walk....Obviously u are more clueless to the idea then I am.hippocryt no/quitter no/ confused yes!I rele need no imput from a noob...1.are u married???? 2.Do you have marrige problemns???if u ansewred yes to any.../ANY of the above 2 questions then your replies are deeply welcomed if NOT I really could CARE LESS! as I started this post as to give you 7 years of exp. 9into my life with my wife as to where i beleive i went wrong......Daddy dont need not know how to make babies dude!


buddy wtf are u talking about ur saying u never said how to fiz a marriage mess? How to fix a merriage mess was one of ur subtitles. Dude not only are u a hipocryte but u are also blind. I am not married but if i was i would be the best husband in the world. !) how much did u pay her to be with u? 2) did u know she showed up on maury? 3) donating sperm to a sperm bank is not making babies.
[/quote]
The best husband in the world would never have all the answers dude....I have no Idea who the hell u are ...but already you show your flaws man...in the eyes of a woman ur fu*ked!lol
[/quote]WAS NOT HOW TO FIX A MARRIGE MESS it was how to avoid a messy marrige call me when u get into preschool!
[/quote]
thank u for proving my point. U do have a messy marriage. And if u have a messy marriage get divorced cause that is what u are saying plz read ur posts clearly u said how to avoid messes like this and number one was "dont get married" so get divporced. Plz read u posts once again and call me when U get to preschool








o and that is no way to treat a mod especially a lady i cant believe u are even married


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

What time u going to church in the mornin rocker...it might be dangerouse to be sleepy holding that candle,,,u being altar boy and stuff!


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I think xneons point is that people shouldnt get married too early and throw away the good years of enjoying life if they dont know the consequences.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> What time u going to church in the mornin rocker...it might be dangerouse to be sleepy holding that candle,,,u being altar boy and stuff!


buddy y are u going back to this altar boy church stuff? we are talking about ur crappy, crapppy mariage and how ur ruining others. Plz stay on subject obviously u reall should get to preschool. 
Ur getting dissed by a 14 year old and getting told off so stop i hate embarrising u because u obviously dont understand wat me or anyother person is saying let alone yourself.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Rocker u are just a c*nt struck virgin....i had your beliefs b4...U will see someday that a marrage is not just a box of chocolates. All I was trying to say if the big D happens i will use my above recipe for success!

sure bragg 14 years old...prob never even smelled stinky fingers and u sayin u dissing me????

sure bragg 14 years old...prob never even smelled stinky fingers and u sayin u dissing me????


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

No way is this moron married.... If so, I feel bad for your kids and their daddy.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> Rocker u are just a c*nt struck virgin....i had your beliefs b4...U will see someday that a marrage is not just a box of chocolates. All I was trying to say if the big D happens i will use my above recipe for success!


Wat? Wat does being a virgin have to do with this? Just because im still a virgin has nothing to due with your thread. Anmd wat do u mean "If"? It obviously happened and yet u are still married. Ur telling everyone how to fix a messy mariage so u obviously know wat a messy mariage is ergo u marriage is messy yet u still refuse to obey ur own rules








U are stupid u dont even know wat going on here, and u DO have a mesys mariage cause the way u talk back to ms.nat is probably the way u talk to ur wife.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks hoach...glad to see someone understands what im trying to point out...Im not tryin to wreck marriges...it would take alot...ALOT more than this stinky post(unlike rockers fingers EVER) to rune a good marrige!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Clay said:


> No way is this moron married.... If so, I feel bad for your kids and their daddy.














































o and clay i have a question do blow up wives really count as real wives?
Cause xneon really needs to "blow-up" his marriage


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

I was married in june 30 2003 in jamaica.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> Thanks hoach...glad to see someone understands what im trying to point out...Im not tryin to wreck marriges...it would take alot...ALOT more than this stinky post(unlike rockers fingers EVER) to rune a good marrige!


wat? wat the f*ck are u saying? are u sayin my fingers are stinky? Wat? Buddy honestly ur not making sense. Ur comparing my fingers to a "stinky post" wat? Wow i am so lost. First its altar boys, then its virginity now its fingers?


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

+ no kids...would be retarted to have kids in unstable marrige.....eg. rocker grew up without his dady hence=14 perfect gentelmen lol

when u grow up u will get it dude! lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> I was married in june 30 2003 in jamaica.










did anyone ask when u were married, FYI no one cares. Let me fix that for u:
I purchased my wife in January 30 2003 in the Ghetto.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

I will post pic of wedding picture upon 5 "yes votes


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> + no kids...would be retarted to have kids in unstable marrige.....eg. rocker grew up without his dady hence=14 perfect gentelmen lol
> 
> when u grow up u will get it dude! lol


wat is up with u and my dad?


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

I workes with troubled teens for 2 years...I know a kid with no daddy when i see 1!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> I workes with troubled teens for 2 years...I know a kid with no daddy when i see 1!


Wat i have no dad? Stop assuming sh*t. U dont know me. Wow ur are a stupid f*cking tease.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

I workes with troubled teens for 2 years...I know a kid with no daddy when i see 1!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

xneon said:


> I will post pic of wedding picture upon 5 "yes votes


I can type "wedding picture" into a google search engine too.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

1. U will sign away all freedom(This is what your mommy was preparing for you your whole life at home!) and will have to answer to your betterhalf...(if u want to maintain a clean jimmony-cricket that is!)
2. Remember ...when u are gf-bf anything that she "dont like" will amplify by 1000% after you say I DO!!
3. Prepare for sexual drouts and the headless wife!
4. As with 2 anything u dont like will be amplified by 1000%.
5. Pepare for a finacial depression!whats yours is hers now!

Things that may help to prevent the above

1. And most important dont get married.
2.If u must jump off this cliff..stand your ground from the start...be honest.....if she dont like it find a nice big stick and chase her out of your life before she makes you absolutely miserable.
3.make sure she is a nympho and wont settle for it less then 3x a day...a swallower is a keeper.
4.make sure to save your money up and blow it on somthing really dumb that only you could like....watch her reaction when she sees it!do this atleast 2x a year and make sure it costs atleast your 2 week salary.
5.just find a f**k buddy keep it at that(they are out there..i had 1 long ago and i retartedly opted for a girlfriend(girlfriend was really hot tho).
6. opposit to what the women say......Let your littlehead do the thinking...if she can put up with the brains of your noodle she will stand no chance against the intelegence of the coconut!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lets refresh the topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I will post pic of wedding picture upon 5 "yes votes


I can type "wedding picture" into a google search engine too.








[/quote]

























































thanks god this board only allows a limited number of smileys or it would be full of laughs. My god xneon ur geting dissed form all 4 sides. Sides that even your wife couldnt reach.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

Seriously man, you wonder why your marriage sucks? Have you ever thought that you might be stupid? And no, I don't mean that in the ha ha you're stupid, it's funny way, but I mean really.... you are stupid. You just aren't smart. You actually took the time to type out "4 ne even thinkn' of gettin married." WHOA. Your grammar is horrible, and you misspell nearly every word your slow mind can muster. All this and somehow, people are supposed to take you seriously and consider you an authority.

I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here.... 
Your favorite shirt is a white tanktop.
You are in your mid-early twenties and still getting paid by the hour
You wear jeans and they hang halfway off of your ass to expose your boxers.
You don't have an attitude - everyone else is wrong.
You have a goatee and a moustache.
You hang out on the internet hoping to meet a new 17yr old girl that you can date for a year until you marry her.
You still smoke weed.
You hear about high school field parties and if not for your ball and chain wife, you would be all over that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

xneon said:


> I workes with troubled teens for 2 years...I know a kid with no daddy when i see 1!


And 2 years now qualifies you as an expert?

Jeez, anyways...stop with the sh*t talking.

Just so you know, your actions whether done when sober or not, are still held liable against you. The board has rules that I think you should read before posting anymore.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

I could care less I Kinda expected all the romantics would reply.....hate to crush all of your dreams but wake up!!!!!!your chances with a succesfull marrige is less then 50/50...I can admit I have made mistakes and I did willingly...I admitted to my wife who i smoked pot behind her back for over 1 year....you have not even begun to realize the difficulty of adulthood from under your mommys wing buddy...so dont even try to comprehend what life is like with a spouce when your main concern is what is the capitol of onterio!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> I could care less I Kinda expected all the romantics would reply.....hate to crush all of your dreams but wake up!!!!!!your chances with a succesfull marrige is less then 50/50...I can admit I have made mistakes and I did willingly...I admitted to my wife who i smoked pot behind her back for over 1 year....you have not even begun to realize the difficulty of adulthood from under your mommys wing buddy...so dont even try to comprehend what life is like with a spouce when your main concern is what is the capitol of onterio!


u actually may have a point there xneon ms.nat may not know the capitol of onterio. Thats is a hard one. But i think she may know what the capital of Onatrio is.







U dont think any of us will have a good marriage ur so funny. Wat else do u do behind ur wifes bak sniff crack of a blade of a knife? Use electric toothbrushes as ur sex toy?wow u have so many problems.

CLAY U ARE F*CKING HILARIOUS MAN AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NICE POST


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it... 
...my only mistake is i failed to ignore it...just because u are a moderator and FAIL to agree with me...does not give you the right to point fingers ...as my post was NOT to offend anyone and was to be in most part to be taken in humor!!!!Playing head games with simple minded people is not against forum rules....as with all my previous posts if u look you will see that they are on topic and stay on topic with out the use of anything offensive....I am sorry I have trouble sucking up other peoples trash talk including yours NAT !

i was refering to u rocker with the cap of onterio...not nat.lol...see ZCLUELESS...u think u are dissing me when u ....NVM!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...
> ...my only mistake is i failed to ignore it...just because u are a moderator and FAIL to agree with me...does not give you the right to point fingers ...as my post was NOT to offend anyone and was to be in most part to be taken in humor!!!!Playing head games with simple minded people is not against forum rules....as with all my previous posts if u look you will see that they are on topic and stay on topic with out the use of anything offensive....I am sorry I have trouble sucking up other peoples trash talk including yours NAT !


Buddy its not about ur stupid, pointless thread. U were bashin on a mod. Its like me sayin f*k u to xenon, or the pack or even killarbee. Do u honestly think that if i did that i would still be a p-furion? Get off the weed, get off the electrical toothbrushes and get off p-fury. Plz.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

xneon said:


> I could care less I Kinda expected all the romantics would reply.....hate to crush all of your dreams but wake up!!!!!!your chances with a succesfull marrige is less then 50/50...I can admit I have made mistakes and I did willingly...I admitted to my wife who i smoked pot behind her back for over 1 year....you have not even begun to realize the difficulty of adulthood from under your mommys wing buddy...so dont even try to comprehend what life is like with a spouce when your main concern is what is the capitol of onterio!


All this talk about mommy's wing. Let me tell you something, my parents divorced back when I was 13/14 years old. I went to live with my dad. Because Im going to school F/T working 32 hours a week I try and support myself as much as I can by buying things I need/want and not relying on him. I think almost any kid whos gone through a divorce finds their independence early on, because the one thing they thought they could rely on broke apart. So then they come to the conclusion that for the better of themselves, they can only rely on themselves. Just because my parents marriage didnt last and your marriage just sucks ass, doesn't mean we're all going to make the same mistakes they/you did. Marriage isn't something to be taken for granted. Its a relationship, as with any relationship, is give and take. If you dont have a fair balance of that, then thats when relationships fail. You have to work at a relationship if you want it to survive. Honestly, it shouldnt matter if you truely do love the person you're in the relationship with.

Go find another forum board that will harbor your negativity, because we dont need it here.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

Im ignoring! lol



Ms_Nattereri said:


> I could care less I Kinda expected all the romantics would reply.....hate to crush all of your dreams but wake up!!!!!!your chances with a succesfull marrige is less then 50/50...I can admit I have made mistakes and I did willingly...I admitted to my wife who i smoked pot behind her back for over 1 year....you have not even begun to realize the difficulty of adulthood from under your mommys wing buddy...so dont even try to comprehend what life is like with a spouce when your main concern is what is the capitol of onterio!


All this talk about mommy's wing. Let me tell you something, my parents divorced back when I was 13/14 years old. I went to live with my dad. Because Im going to school F/T working 32 hours a week I try and support myself as much as I can by buying things I need/want and not relying on him. I think almost any kid whos gone through a divorce finds their independence early on, because the one thing they thought they could rely on broke apart. So then they come to the conclusion that for the better of themselves, they can only rely on themselves. Just because my parents marriage didnt last and your marriage just sucks ass, doesn't mean we're all going to make the same mistakes they/you did. Marriage isn't something to be taken for granted. Its a relationship, as with any relationship, is give and take. If you dont have a fair balance of that, then thats when relationships fail. You have to work at a relationship if you want it to survive. Honestly, it shouldnt matter if you truely do love the person you're in the relationship with.

Go find another forum board that will harbor your negativity, because we dont need it here.
[/quote]

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it... I am chosing to ignore this lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> I could care less I Kinda expected all the romantics would reply.....hate to crush all of your dreams but wake up!!!!!!your chances with a succesfull marrige is less then 50/50...I can admit I have made mistakes and I did willingly...I admitted to my wife who i smoked pot behind her back for over 1 year....you have not even begun to realize the difficulty of adulthood from under your mommys wing buddy...so dont even try to comprehend what life is like with a spouce when your main concern is what is the capitol of onterio!


All this talk about mommy's wing. Let me tell you something, my parents divorced back when I was 13/14 years old. I went to live with my dad. Because Im going to school F/T working 32 hours a week I try and support myself as much as I can by buying things I need/want and not relying on him. I think almost any kid whos gone through a divorce finds their independence early on, because the one thing they thought they could rely on broke apart. So then they come to the conclusion that for the better of themselves, they can only rely on themselves. Just because my parents marriage didnt last and your marriage just sucks ass, doesn't mean we're all going to make the same mistakes they/you did. Marriage isn't something to be taken for granted. Its a relationship, as with any relationship, is give and take. If you dont have a fair balance of that, then thats when relationships fail. You have to work at a relationship if you want it to survive. Honestly, it shouldnt matter if you truely do love the person you're in the relationship with.

Go find another forum board that will harbor your negativity, because we dont need it here.
[/quote]

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it... I am chosing to ignore this lol
[/quote]
STOP POSTING THE SAME POST 5 TIMES MY GOD AND STOP PUTTING LOL AT THE END OF EVERY POST U DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO USE IT

ms.nat u are truly a rolemodel to women out there, independence, strength and indurance


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

xneon said:


> 1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it...
> ...my only mistake is i failed to ignore it...just because u are a moderator and FAIL to agree with me...does not give you the right to point fingers ...as my post was NOT to offend anyone and was to be in most part to be taken in humor!!!!Playing head games with simple minded people is not against forum rules....as with all my previous posts if u look you will see that they are on topic and stay on topic with out the use of anything offensive....I am sorry I have trouble sucking up other peoples trash talk including yours NAT !
> 
> i was refering to u rocker with the cap of onterio...not nat.lol...see ZCLUELESS...u think u are dissing me when u ....NVM!


Its not trash talk when its the truth.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

i will add...not responding to anyone....at all...just opinion !that if anyone is having a "bad marrige" and choses to have kids must be pretty messed up in the head...much more than even I....because even I know better then to bring kids in this world(through a divorce)because
their minds will be forever messe3d up....as my parents had a happy marrige and i know what one is!thank you mom and dad for bringing me up happy!!!!

well here is the truth miss messed up nat with no mom and dad!!!!!.

...as my post was NOT to offend anyone and was to be in most part to be taken in humor!!!!Playing head games with simple minded people is not against forum rules


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon plz quotes when u are refering to someone im am getting lost as your wife is with your marriage. I dont think u were on weed i think it was your wife and this is probably the reason u still have a "marriage".



xneon said:


> i will add...not responding to anyone....at all...just opinion !that if anyone is having a "bad marrige" and choses to have kids must be pretty messed up in the head...much more than even I....because even I know better then to bring kids in this world(through a divorce)because
> their minds will be forever messe3d up....as my parents had a happy marrige and i know what one is!thank you mom and dad for bringing me up happy!!!!
> 
> well here is the truth miss messed up nat with no mom and dad!!!!!


y are u bringing up ms.nats chilhood in this? This is honestly rude. And calling her messed in the head? This is uncalled for. And as for your "happy" family being high doesnt count.


----------



## xneon (Sep 18, 2005)

i called her nothiong of sort im sorry i will qoute her and I

All this talk about mommy's wing. Let me tell you something, my parents divorced back when I was 13/14 years old. I went to live with my dad. Because Im going to school F/T working 32 hours a week I try and support myself as much as I can by buying things I need/want and not relying on him. I think almost any kid whos gone through a divorce finds their independence early on, because the one thing they thought they could rely on broke apart. So then they come to the conclusion that for the better of themselves, they can only rely on themselves.

my quote

i will add...not responding to anyone....at all...just opinion !that if anyone is having a "bad marrige" and choses to have kids must be pretty messed up in the head...much more than even I....because even I know better then to bring kids in this world(through a divorce)because
their minds will be forever messed up....as my parents had a happy marrige and i know what one is!thank you mom and dad for bringing me up happy!!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

My brother got married and they split up after 6 months,mind you around where i live its a fu*kin record.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

xneon said:


> i called her nothiong of sort im sorry i will qoute her and I
> 
> All this talk about mommy's wing. Let me tell you something, my parents divorced back when I was 13/14 years old. I went to live with my dad. Because Im going to school F/T working 32 hours a week I try and support myself as much as I can by buying things I need/want and not relying on him. I think almost any kid whos gone through a divorce finds their independence early on, because the one thing they thought they could rely on broke apart. So then they come to the conclusion that for the better of themselves, they can only rely on themselves.
> 
> ...


u are obviously trying to add somehting by saying "thankku for rasing me happy wat a happy family" no one here is stupid but u. And i would rather be raised divorced and "messed in the head" then been raised in your family.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This is a fucked up thread :laugh: I give up.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I want to marry a hooker.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> I want to marry a hooker.






































stop breaking the tension its serious here man lol.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> I want to marry a hooker.


Better stick to a virgin, your chances of catching an STI/STD is reduced greatly.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn. Theres lot of Crazy Kids signing up to P-Fury these days


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

rocker said:


> I want to marry a hooker.


Name your price


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

marriage sucks


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I could care less I Kinda expected all the romantics would reply.....hate to crush all of your dreams but wake up!!!!!!your chances with a succesfull marrige is less then 50/50...I can admit I have made mistakes and I did willingly...I admitted to my wife who i smoked pot behind her back for over 1 year....you have not even begun to realize the difficulty of adulthood from under your mommys wing buddy...so dont even try to comprehend what life is like with a spouce when your main concern is what is the capitol of onterio!


All this talk about mommy's wing. Let me tell you something, my parents divorced back when I was 13/14 years old. I went to live with my dad. Because Im going to school F/T working 32 hours a week I try and support myself as much as I can by buying things I need/want and not relying on him. I think almost any kid whos gone through a divorce finds their independence early on, because the one thing they thought they could rely on broke apart. So then they come to the conclusion that for the better of themselves, they can only rely on themselves. Just because my parents marriage didnt last and your marriage just sucks ass, doesn't mean we're all going to make the same mistakes they/you did. Marriage isn't something to be taken for granted. Its a relationship, as with any relationship, is give and take. If you dont have a fair balance of that, then thats when relationships fail. You have to work at a relationship if you want it to survive. Honestly, it shouldnt matter if you truely do love the person you're in the relationship with.

Go find another forum board that will harbor your negativity, because we dont need it here.
[/quote]

1. Treat ALL MEMBERS with respect. I dont care if the person owns snails or has been dealing with piranhas for 30 years. EVERYONE is to be treated with respect here. Feel free to express different opinions and thoughts but it should ALWAYS be done in a respectful and positive manner. Absolutely no flaming, harrassing, bitch wars, etc.... If something is 'annoying' you about certain people or certain questions; my advice is to ignore it... I am chosing to ignore this lol
[/quote]
STOP POSTING THE SAME POST 5 TIMES MY GOD AND STOP PUTTING LOL AT THE END OF EVERY POST U DONT EVEN KNOW HOW TO USE IT

ms.nat u are truly a rolemodel to women out there, independence, strength and indurance








[/quote]

Hmm...Natt, any more space on that ass of yours for him to kiss?
[/quote]

I hope so! kissing ms.natt's ass sounds awesome


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> marriage sucks


What the f*uk you talking about being married is great you can get your wife to bring you breakfast in bed,wash your clothes and cook the lunch while you can be sitting down watching t.v.At the minute my gf does most of the flat cleaning, i would offer to help but its my back you see i think i pulled a muscle or something.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

xneon said:


> Consider yourselves forewarned! I will say I told you so!
> 
> As for the rough childhood...It wasn't easy by no means...if i wanted it iI worked for it...my ma-pa provided me with the essentials Love/Food/and a good whack on the ass if i screwed up!
> I got a Teacher for a wifen 2 cats..(maybe 1...1been missing since yesterday) and a pug and 2 goldfish 1beta.....im a sat installer make just 30k a year.I drink seagrams 83 whisky..the odd bud...used to smoke great canadian bud(wife made me quit!) used to smoke cigs untill 1 year ago(wife made me quit!) used to bang any girl i wanted to (wife made me quit!)
> ...


 all i have is a babys mama and its just like that.... o f*cking god help me


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> lol jesus man, someone had a rough childhood


No Someone had a Bad Marriage :laugh:

Im buying a 22 thousand dollar Harley Davidson and My Wife Is cool with It.
Should have the Bike In December Just in time for Christmas








With Both Incomes we make good Money .


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL THIS IS A FUNNY A$$ THREAD


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

holy freaking backbiting..... plus some people need to grab a dictionary and read it- cover to cover!



Drew said:


> I hope so! kissing ms.natt's ass sounds awesome


geeze oh man drew... you freaking sexual assaultist :laugh:

edit: i know why xneon's wife is so pissed! look at the picture in his profile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Drew said:


> I hope so! kissing ms.natt's ass sounds awesome


Get in line









I think Im still the only on on here who hasnt seen a pic of Ms Natt


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hope so! kissing ms.natt's ass sounds awesome


Get in line









I think Im still the only on on here who hasnt seen a pic of Ms Natt








[/quote]
dint wrry i havnt too


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Im married and I love it... We both make great money and we both love the same things... which is why our backyard is a race track for 1/8 scale buggies....hehehe...









we've been together for a while though...



rocker said:


> I hope so! kissing ms.natt's ass sounds awesome


Get in line









I think Im still the only on on here who hasnt seen a pic of Ms Natt








[/quote]
dint wrry i havnt too








[/quote]

no one has...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I hope so! kissing ms.natt's ass sounds awesome


Get in line









I think Im still the only on on here who hasnt seen a pic of Ms Natt








[/quote]

very very very few people have. she's a mystery lady, my evil half...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

WTF...i thought it was XENON that started this...i was cracking up picturing Xenon typing away, all bitter about something...lol.

then i noticed it wasnt QUITE xenon...lol.

that explains it

speaking of bad marriages. my oldest sister got married to some guy when she was 21. 2 years later he was freeloading off her. he was an arse, and just wanted her money. he was some trailerpark asshole.

he ended up hitting my sister...but my sister was too scared to tell me. but somehow my dad found out...and that was bad news for this prick. my dad sent down his buddy from Belfast to sort this guy out...

last i heard he was living in Arizona, working as an "Assistant to the Assistant Manager" at a Top5 Sports store or one of those cheap, chain sportstores. living in his friends basement...lol. he learned his lesson


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

XNEON Don't worry man I knowhow you feel on some of those things you said but not all. Some of your freedoms definently get taken away. ANYONE WHO ISN'T MARRIED CAN'T SAY ANYTHING BECAUSE YOU HAVE NO EXPERIENCE AND THAT IS THE TRUTH.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I am married and I stand by my comments. This guy is a douchebag.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Clay said:


> I am married and I stand by my comments. This guy is a douchebag.


I stand by my douchbag this guy speaks the truth


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Puff said:


> WTF...i thought it was XENON that started this...i was cracking up picturing Xenon typing away, all bitter about something...lol.
> 
> then i noticed it wasnt QUITE xenon...lol.
> 
> ...


It's Big 5 sports store, they are all over the place out here.
Been with ny chic for about 6 years I think, hopeing to get married in Las Vegas this summer.
My dad always said to live with them before you marry them. I did just what he said.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Every time i see your name i think its xenon


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> Every time i see your name i think its xenon


i thopught the same damn thing 
said to myself wtf xenon sayin somethin about marriage didnt think he was married then i saw the avatar knew it wasnt


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Ummm....wtf?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think this would be a good time to add this guys. everyones getting a little too serious here.
View attachment 78613


----------



## sublime1184 (Aug 22, 2005)

I can't believe I read all 4 pages of this







Oh well, sounds like a divorce is in order if things are that bad.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Most people who have had a bad experience probably married too young and/or didnt know the other person well enough before.

you cant marry trash and expect it to be blissful


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

xneon said:


> Most people who have had a bad experience probably married too young and/or didnt know the other person well enough before.
> 
> you cant marry trash and expect it to be blissful


Most people who have had a bad marriage really didn't want to be married. Atleast to that person. They fucked up.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> marriage sucks


How would ya know if it sucks half you guys arent even married ?
Marriage is Work and not easy but well worth it..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> marriage sucks


How would ya know if it sucks half you guys arent even married ?
Marriage is Work and not easy but well worth it..
[/quote]

she is just a kid, and probably doesnt know any better...

but if she plans on having a family, she better get married first!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

xneon.. sounds like your just not grown up enough to understand the responsability of a relation ship with someone..

it not all about you.. your right you cant just get f--ked up al weekend, go fishing in the wooods for days, abuse your health, and blow all your money..

its not about loosing your freedom, its about growing up and having some responsability.. if your getting married it should be because you love someone and want to be with them only, so you should have to give up banging every girl in site and you should have to take care of your self (dont drink too much , smoke ect) she wants you to be healthy so she doesnt have to support and take care of you when your dieing (also she desnt want you to die)..

im not saying you should have to give up all the things you enjoy but you need to grow up man.. she probably wants a kid or kids and that doesnt include your behavior, you need to stop acting liek a kid and start acting like a father..

or just get a divorce go back to being a crazy bacholer and see how cool it is in 20 years.. you can do what ever you want..


----------

